# Are push-up and pull up good enough?



## maxxlina (May 15, 2002)

I want to build strength on my arms.  Are push-up and pull up good enough if I do it daily?


----------



## stam (May 15, 2002)

built strength only?

do weighted pull-ups and pushups


----------



## maxxlina (May 16, 2002)

How to do weight pushup and pull up?  I can only do 6~7 pull up?


----------



## KryptoAllez (May 16, 2002)

maxxlina,

Pushups and pullups mostly work your chest and back.  If you are wanting to build strength in your arms specifically, you need to do exercises exclusively for biceps and triceps.  If you can, you should buy the book called "Strength Training Anatomy" by Frederic Delavier as it will show you all the different muscle groups and what exercises will work them.  But basically you need to do tricep and bicep exercises to strengthen the arms.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (May 16, 2002)

Compound movements such as dips and pullups can (and do) work the arms more effectively than isolation movements.

I do very little direct work for my arms, but have no problem keeping them strong.


----------



## Scotty the Body (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by maxxlina *_
> I want to build strength on my arms.  Are push-up and pull up good enough if I do it daily?


No, you'll probably build up some endurance but you won't build up much strength. 
You will need to keep increasing resistance to build strength.


----------



## Arnold (May 16, 2002)

I agree, you need more than just push-ups and pull-ups. Initially you will gain some size and strength, but it will platuea quickly if you do not increase the resistence.


----------



## LittLe FraNk (May 17, 2002)

each movent 6 secs then u know what im talking bout...
like   up 1..2...3..   down ..4 ..5..6 always do them like that
doesnt matter how many you do right jsut   work intensly...


----------

